# Live from the stand Opening Day Firearms 11/15/10



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

First shot NE lapeer county..6:52 am. Its time boys. Pretty quiet so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luv2hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Good luck y'all. I'm sitting out today so leave me something to shoot at tomorrow! Stay safe and be sure of your backdrop before shooting!


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Sitting here in fenwick and with all the shots its officialy gun season!! Good luck guys and gals. N let em hit the dirt!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

First shot heard 6:51


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Saw one at 625 heard first shot at 640
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

707am Roscommon County. Way back in swamp. No shots yet but shooting light is just getting here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

North oakland co one shot passed a smaLl six
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalleyeCrazy (Feb 16, 2009)

Heard 12 gun shots at different times! GOod luck to all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Haven't seen anything yet but heard a few shots from the surrounding farms. St Clair county here.


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

Heard first shot at 6:25. Then all he&$$ broke loose at 6:50. Quite now seen nothing. Barry county


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Van Buren county........SE winds will work, temp is a little warm, leaves are wet. Squirrels are. busy, no deer yet. First shot....0708, 4 shots so far. Good luck, be safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Good luck and be safe to all I'm still chasing mulies with my bow. You guys will be my entertainment today so post pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

Let's say you have less than a half acre of property among 15 other houses. And you have 4 people hunting all in the same spot with virtually no chance what so ever of actually dropping a deer on your own property. Would this be legal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

remcorebond said:


> Let's say you have less than a half acre of property among 15 other houses. And you have 4 people hunting all in the same spot with virtually no chance what so ever of actually dropping a deer on your own property. Would this be legal?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like an accident waiting to happen! :-/




Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

These people have absolutely ruined my lease. From target practice on my property all thru Oct. To shooting at deer with high popwerwd rifles during the same time frame. Now they're stacked four deep behind some logs waiting four deer to cut there cornerfrom the north east. With a south west wind??? They have 15 ******* yards before the property line. I just can't believe it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

pretty quiet here. 10 does and a 6 point so far.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BL22 (Aug 13, 2008)

4 does so far about 15 shots here in allegan

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## vandestd (Aug 31, 2007)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vandestd (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow its slow haven't seen a thing or heard a shot yet! Hunting Ottawa county.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

Lenawee county checking in. Maybe a dozen shots heard. No deer sited yet. I'm sitting in the middle of a 100 CRP field I usually have seen 6 or so by this time. Maybe they are sleeping in this AM. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

boddah4 said:


> Shot a 7 point in Arenac county at 7:20. Can't figure out how to load pics from my Palm Pre.


Congrats! 


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Nothing at all yet. 1st shot 640. Brother text me at light, 2 fence sitters facing my clover. Go figure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Was.wrong about the size.....big 11 point. Would say high 140s...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreamTeam (Oct 28, 2010)

Over 100 shots heard mainly to the south of me. Slow morning for me and my dad. Seen 4 doe and watched a spike run to the neighbor and get shot at over 10 times. Had to be a handgun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

2PawsRiver said:


> Was.wrong about the size.....big 11 point. Would say high 140s...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pictures! 


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Congrats 2Paws! I'm sitting at the desk stand all week. No firearms allowed though..


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Got a text from by buddy and brother hunting Alcona Co/Glennie area. As of 9:00am, 4 raccoons sighted and 0 deer. He said about 10-15 shots fairly close around him.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Just came in from perch fishing in qsee, didn't hear many shots, didn't get many fish. Beautiful morning.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Congrats Two Paws. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> Was.wrong about the size.....big 11 point. Would say high 140s...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 all of that can't hunt this week need pic's!!!!!!!:yikes: living vicariously through the computer.....


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## #1Shot (Jul 7, 2006)

Saw a small 5pt and let him walk...Saw a lone doe and then 15 turkeys!!
Hoping to get back out this afternoon!
GL TO ALL


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Leaving the ground blind and heading to a treestand. Congrats all who have tagged one already
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats 2 paws and B4. Quite a few shots in NE Hillsdale Cty. Seen 9 doe's 2 are bedded about 30 yards away, no bucks and one yote.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Nothing I the up by gould city yet heard one shot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

zac_369 said:


> Congrats on the buck 2paws. Slow out in St. Helen. First shot at 7:45. Only a hand full since.
> 
> Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


did they really clear cut ALOT up therE?


----------



## justahuntin (Nov 9, 2010)

9 doe's 1 bb and a half rack 4 pt in midland county. Waiting for the big one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am steelhead fishing. Wise choice from the sounds of things 0 shots EUP.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> I am steelhead fishing. Wise choice .


That's what the 14 point said that just walked by your blind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have three does bedded fifty yards in front of me. I'm starving and can almost smell my footlong italian sub. Afraid to make any noise. Had two smaller bucks pass me five minutes apart. I'm south of Hutchins lake, fennville. Lots of shooting earlier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

perchy87 said:


> did they really clear cut ALOT up therE?


They did a lot last year but nothing new around me.

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm at work. wishing I was in the woods (even if I didn't see anything) be thankful your out there. Knock em dead boys & girls


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

EZHOOPS said:


> I'm at work. wishing I was in the woods (even if I didn't see anything) be thankful your out there. Knock em dead boys & girls


 same here


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

zac_369 said:


> They did a lot last year but nothing new around me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


They have done a lot between St Helen and Roscommon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

davidshane said:


> They have done a lot between St Helen and Roscommon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ya thats what i was hearin..had some people wantin me to go up there and hunt the state land..last i remember opening day up there is a pumpkin patch! instead i stayed in bed


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Remarkably quiet in swamp on state land near Chelsea. Saw couple flashlights just before shooting light but that's it. No deer seen and VERY few shots, none in last hour and nothing nearby. Hoping the lunch crowd gets em moving.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats all you successfull guys so far!

Dad got a half rack 5 point if you count the broken tine stub on one side.I passed a 3 point that dad normally would shoot. It walked past me and I could see him at my dads stand..kept waiting for him to shoot as the other buck came out behind him. Luckly the 3 point acted like another buck was coming and so dad saw him and got ready. Was neat being able to see him shoot and do the tracking for him. When I asked why he passed the 3, he said "well you did" with a smile. When I asked about his, he said it has 4 on one side lol. It was neat to see my dad pass for once. He was all smiles and happy. First buck for him in 7-9 years. Wouldn't have cared either way with whatever he shot since I'm not one to say or force others to do as I choose, but it was neat hearing him laugh and enjoy the fact that I told him he'd never be able to pass and he showed me wrong. Were bout 10-15 miles from where that 209 was shot and there are some dandys now adays! 

So I'm on doe mission for rest of day. Helped him get it back up and now in the gun blind till 230-3 and ill be up in my favorite stand for rest of night. 

GL all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

casscityalum said:


> Congrats all you successfull guys so far!
> 
> Dad got a half rack 5 point if you count the broken tine stub on one side.I passed a 3 point that dad normally would shoot. It walked past me and I could see him at my dads stand..kept waiting for him to shoot as the other buck came out behind him. Luckly the 3 point acted like another buck was coming and so dad saw him and got ready. Was neat being able to see him shoot and do the tracking for him. When I asked why he passed the 3, he said "well you did" with a smile. When I asked about his, he said it has 4 on one side lol. It was neat to see my dad pass for once. He was all smiles and happy. First buck for him in 7-9 years. Wouldn't have cared either way with whatever he shot since I'm not one to say or force others to do as I choose, but it was neat hearing him laugh and enjoy the fact that I told him he'd never be able to pass and he showed me wrong. Were bout 10-15 miles from where that 209 was shot and there are some dandys now adays!
> 
> ...


good luck to you Dan..... the ones with no horns eat better any ways. horns are just for bragging....
looking to get out soon..... Lost the farm I use to hunt in the Dexter area.... So I guess I take up state land hunting for the time being...


----------



## JOhnnyS (Feb 12, 2010)

Genesee county: Heard my first shot @ 6:43. Heard more shots this morning than I have heard in a long time....no place for them to hide I guess. I got skunked. I guess deer don't like a 30 acre wide open bean field when there is one of the last standing corn fields on the neighbors property. When we have corn..well i call those the "Good Years". Saw a mink and was attacked by the squirrel brigade. I'm glad to read there are many on here letting little bucks go like I did during the bow season. Of course my neighbor missed a small buck today. Run little guy run!


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Shot a doe and button buck (looked like two does, til I found him) on state land at 8:30. I waited 45 minutes to start looking and found good blood and hair where I shot the first. I marked the spot, then went to get the other in the brush. I got ten yards into the thick stuff and spotted my bb bedded down, 15 feet away. I slowly turned my back to it, unshouldered my shotgun, racked one, spun around and finished him. I drug him into a ditch and covered him with leaves to go find the other. Well, after searching the entire wood lot and surrounding fields for three hours, a pack of yotes came running through. I decided to take care of the one I had possession of already, before the dogs get to it.

I'm sick over the fact that she's still out there.

When should i go look again? I wont be able to get out again until the weekend, so today is my only option to find her. I already pissed off 7 hunters as I grid searched the area.


----------



## marlin (Mar 5, 2003)

Button buck????????????? Why?????????????


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Henrik for President said:


> Shot a doe and button buck (looked like two does, til I found him) on state land at 8:30. I waited 45 minutes to start looking and found good blood and hair where I shot the first. I marked the spot, then went to get the other in the brush. I got ten yards into the thick stuff and spotted my bb bedded down, 15 feet away. I slowly turned my back to it, unshouldered my shotgun, racked one, spun around and finished him. I drug him into a ditch and covered him with leaves to go find the other. Well, after searching the entire wood lot and surrounding fields for three hours, a pack of yotes came running through. I decided to take care of the one I had possession of already, before the dogs get to it.
> 
> I'm sick over the fact that she's still out there.
> 
> When should i go look again? I wont be able to get out again until the weekend, so today is my only option to find her. I already pissed off 7 hunters as I grid searched the area.


Doesn't matter if you piss em off in my opinion if today is the only day to look. You gotta find her. Good luck.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice job on the doe and bb sorry it had to end like that tho
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

missed a mecosta co trophy,3 point.. first deer ive missed with,a gun. He was moving at a good clip on some does. Mom saw 0 so far and stepdad saw 1, 8 for me so far.. sure love having to pass the does so you guys o, private land can shoot them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

So how long can a squirrel sit in a tree and bark at you? Going on 3 hours straight right now. 

Very slow here in berrien county. 

Counted 10 shots since light and one was a series of 8. 
Have not seen any antlers yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

marlin said:


> Button buck????????????? Why?????????????


 Can you read? He thought it was a doe. Get over yourself, it's venison anyway you look at it...

Keep looking Steve, don't leave her to get eaten by the yotes.


----------



## J&D (Jan 7, 2010)

Well back in my ground blind after a noisy morning first shot at 630 and almost steady sound of shots until 10 am when I had to run to do some errands sounded like world war 3 going on outhere in midland county. All quiet now but expect same before dark here. Shot nice doe to fill my doe tag this am now waiting for mr. Buck to come through but got 14 more days for him to pass by
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Back on stand for the evening. Grunted a bit a half hour ago and promptly had a litttle 3 pt come cruise up behind me. Hopefully it picks up in the next hour or two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Haven't seen anything in 2 hours I knew I should have took a nap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

stickem said:


> Haven't seen anything in 2 hours I knew I should have took a nap
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did. Glad to hear I did not miss anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalleyeCrazy (Feb 16, 2009)

Opening day ! Not one deer seen . Seen deer all bow season to far away and nothing tonight! Better luck tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fozzy109 (Jul 29, 2007)

Great opener for us in Gratiot County Stateland. Seen 27 deer, 4 bucks, took a basket racked 8 pointer and son missed on a big doe. Had 6 does and 3 bucks in front of us at one time at 9AM, first time that's happened to me in 30+ years of hunting.


----------



## Walpy (Sep 21, 2008)

Saw nothing in the am. but come afternoon about a half hour before sundown i saw a decent size doe go flyin by thru the field and ended up blowin by my dad too. private property in macomb countys been a lil slow this year...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSGT (Sep 24, 2005)

2 bucks an 8 pt and a fork, only does from here on, but i let 7 of those walk tonight


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Tru-N-Sea said:


> Been quiet here in Roscommon county. Got here about 9:30 this morning and set up camp. Didn't hear many shots at all. Heard a few more this afternoon but not what I thought it would be. Hopefully something will come through tonight.
> 
> Good luck all..be safe!
> 
> ...


Headed up there Friday night. Last minute things changed my opening day. First time I haven't hunted the opener in St. Helen since 1987. Seen deer and harvested a nice doe around home in Lapeer county but it just isn't the same. Brother and brother in law scored in bowseason up there so hopefully things are turning around for the better. Been low on deer sightings up there the last few years.


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Henrik for President said:


> Shot a doe and button buck (looked like two does, til I found him) on state land at 8:30. I waited 45 minutes to start looking and found good blood and hair where I shot the first. I marked the spot, then went to get the other in the brush. I got ten yards into the thick stuff and spotted my bb bedded down, 15 feet away. I slowly turned my back to it, unshouldered my shotgun, racked one, spun around and finished him. I drug him into a ditch and covered him with leaves to go find the other. Well, after searching the entire wood lot and surrounding fields for three hours, a pack of yotes came running through. I decided to take care of the one I had possession of already, before the dogs get to it.
> 
> I'm sick over the fact that she's still out there.
> 
> When should i go look again? I wont be able to get out again until the weekend, so today is my only option to find her. I already pissed off 7 hunters as I grid searched the area.


so you cripped 2 deer and got 1? nifty


----------



## justahuntin (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw 6 doe's a 6pt, a spike and a very annoying grouse that kept dive bombing me, vert odd bird anybody ever have a similar problem?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Saw 13 deer on mecosta pub land, 1/2 hr b4 dark I heard water splashing in the marsh getting closer and closer, never saw it till I stood up to leave and if was 40 yds in front of me, big lone deer, probably a nice one...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rak187 (Nov 3, 2008)

What a day!! I saw 60 does and 11 bucks. Most of the deer were seen from sun up till 9:30 then I had to get out of stand because I had an exam got back in stand at 2:30pm, deer were almost non stop coming from state land truely amazing to watch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

perchy87 said:


> so you cripped 2 deer and got 1? nifty


you've never shot a deer and not recovered it? Lucky you.....

My brother got a FAT mature doe just outside of Alpena tonight at 4pm, i'll be heading up there Thursday night to see if Mr. Big i saw 2 years ago is still hanging in our swamp..


----------



## marlin (Mar 5, 2003)

DeerManager said:


> Can you read? He thought it was a doe. Get over yourself, it's venison anyway you look at it...
> 
> Keep looking Steve, don't leave her to get eaten by the yotes.


And your known as DEER MANAGER.......... nice


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

I was able to take a nice 8 point this afternoon. 100 Yards, Browning BPS with Lightfield Slug. I have trail cam pics of this buck, first time I have ever taken a buck that I have pics of. Good Luck to all going out tomorrow.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I put in another 2 hours of grid searching. Nothing. I'm hoping with the steady stream of traffic out there, someone happened upon her. The other one is now on ice. I can't wait for dinner tomorrow!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Henrik for President said:


> I put in another 2 hours of grid searching. Nothing. I'm hoping with the steady stream of traffic out there, someone happened upon her. The other one is now on ice. I can't wait for dinner tomorrow!


Did you put your restricted tag on him?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice deer. Congratulations..


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

I put down and big doe this morning. There were 4 of us hunting and we saw over 50 deer on our families private property. We saw several good bucks even though non of them presented a shot. Maybe tomorrow. 

Hope everyone had a safe day and enjoyed being out in our beautiful state.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Neal said:


> BIG 8 point down
> 
> will get pics up ASAP


ASAP? That was 3:40 p.m.


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

BBD in SW MI this morning. Nice 10 with awesome mass. Headed to bed now, pics in the a.m.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice work 2 paws.


----------



## HCTE#86 (Nov 16, 2010)

jayzbird said:


> Headed up there Friday night. Last minute things changed my opening day. First time I haven't hunted the opener in St. Helen since 1987. Seen deer and harvested a nice doe around home in Lapeer county but it just isn't the same. Brother and brother in law scored in bowseason up there so hopefully things are turning around for the better. Been low on deer sightings up there the last few years.


I have missed the last 4 and a half years hunting there ( I have a cabin in St. helen) while I have been in College. I hope it turns around. I love it up there. I plan on scouting some areas that most people cant get to during muzzleloading when I am home for good. GOOD LUCK for the rest of rifle.


----------

